# module type mime



## mitch 3 (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, quand je vais sur les radios pour ecouter l'info, j'ai ce message: safari ne trouve pas le module externe internet, la page detection multimedia contient des donnés de type mime application/x-mplayer2, comme vous ne possedez pas de module externe capable de gerer ce type mime, ce contenu ne peut etre affiche....????? je ne peus pas non plus telecharger a la fnac de la musique ou voir des extraits de films sur le cine. J'ai essaye avec explorer, j'ai donc installe le systeme 9, teecharger flash player et là, "sorry cannot find the selected browser..???"
Ca m'enerve... Voila j'ai un imac G5 tout neuf, pas trop douée pour comprendre tout ça, mon rayon c'est plutôt la créa, mais bon je vais pas vous raconter ma vie...Alors Heeeeelp.....


----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est un problème de Real Player.
Donc, si tu n'as pas le logiciel, il suffit de le télécharger.

http://www.real.com/international/


----------



## mitch 3 (6 Septembre 2005)

Je l'ai déjà fait...


----------



## pasc (7 Septembre 2005)

Et tu as installé aussi Windows Media player ?


----------



## mitch 3 (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui, je l'ai telecharger, il est sur le finder et quand je veus l'ouvrir: "aucune application par défaut n'est spécifié pour ouvrir le doc window media sitx....
J'en ai marre....Q'est ce que je ne fais pas???


----------



## pasc (8 Septembre 2005)

Plusieurs questions :

1- quelle est l'adresse de la radio que tu veux écouter ?

2- Oà as-tu trouvé le fichier qui ne parviens pas à s'ouvrir ? Essaie de télécharger WMA ici.


----------



## mitch 3 (11 Septembre 2005)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs questions :
> 
> 1- quelle est l'adresse de la radio que tu veux écouter ?
> 
> 2- Oà as-tu trouvé le fichier qui ne parviens pas à s'ouvrir ? Essaie de télécharger WMA ici.


 me revoilou, cette fois j'ai bien installe WMA, encore fallait-il savoir qu'il fallait le decompresser pour que cela marche, bon ça c'est fait, les radio c'est radio france et sur wanadoo, quand je vais sur les videos, il me dit de telecharger WMA.....grrr.. peut-etre incompabilité avec le mac, comme a la fnac, ou on ne peut pas telecharger de la music si on est mac, sympa... d'ailleurs, je voudrai en telecharger et les acheter, quels sont les meilleurs sites??


----------



## pasc (12 Septembre 2005)

Pour radio France, c'est real player (sauf pour FIP, je crois, où c'est WMP).

Por Wanadoo, je ne sais pas  mais généralement, quand tu veux ouvrir une vidéo  WMP dans Safari, une fenêtre s'affiche te demandant si tu veux l'ouvrir. Ça n'est pas le cas ? 

Pour acheter la musique, j'aurais envie de te dire itunes, mais je n'ai personnellement jamais testé. Tu pourras trouver sur le forum de plus amples informations.


----------



## richard-deux (12 Septembre 2005)

mitch 3 a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre incompabilité avec le mac, comme a la fnac, ou on ne peut pas telecharger de la music si on est mac, sympa... d'ailleurs, je voudrai en telecharger et les acheter, quels sont les meilleurs sites??



 :mouais: 

Pour acheter de la musique tu as cela: itunes


----------



## mitch 3 (12 Septembre 2005)

J'ai retelecharge wmp et ça maaaaaaaaarche..... sauf sur wanadoo, à cinema mais visiblement ya rien à faire, fip et tout ç'est ok
Merci pour tout à tous..
à +


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Itunes 5, satisfesant, clair et facturation dans la transparence. Pourquoi allé voir chez FNAC, alors qu' il y a un grand choi ailleur.


----------

